# My Warrior Pigeon Shows A Concerned Side



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

For the last three weeks, I've been sick with the flu. This is the first time I've been sick since Jesse has been with us.

One day last week, I felt really bad & couldn't get out of bed. 
From the bedroom, I could hear Jesse flying & flying in the living & dining rooms. 

Sometimes, when I am taking a little too long finishing my prayers, Jesse will fly into the bedroom, go to the dresser, then coo & dance to his "mirror" mate. He entertains himself until I am ready to get up.
On those days, the bedroom is lit, but last week, it was dark.

After hearing Jess fly & fly, there was silence. 
Usually, I can hear him flying, in his cage or simply walking around.
I decided I HAD to get up to feed & check on him. 

When I turned my head, there was Jesse! He was on the bed right next to my pillow. His head was cocked, with one eye intently looking at me. I was very surprised to see him, especially because the bedroom was dark.

I was touched by Jesse's show of concern for me. Bob, on the other hand, had to say that Jesse came to get me because he wanted me to feed him.

Jesse WAS concerned about me, right guys?

Phyll


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Absolutely!!! You are part of his flock and he obviously takes his responsibilities very seriously. Good job, Jesse!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

phyll said:


> .........
> After hearing Jess fly & fly, there was silence.
> Usually, I can hear him flying, in his cage or simply walking around.
> I decided I HAD to get up to feed & check on him.
> ...


Of course he was. He knows your routine and is in sync w/you and knew that you weren't as responsive to him as well. I think he knew something was up for you and that you were out of 'sorts'.


fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

phyll said:


> Jesse WAS concerned about me, right guys?
> Phyll


Yes, absolutely!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes Phyll. You are his everything!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

How wonderful that Jesse came to check on you like that I do believe that animals sense subtle differences and know when things are "amiss". What a little darling he is


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phyl,

I am glad you are feeling better! I'm sure that it was Jesse's nursing skills that brought you around.

Feather


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Yes Phyll*

of course Jesse was concerned.. what a sweet bird...I hope your feeling better , that is a long time to be sick.


Andi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jesse WAS concerned about me, right guys?

Phyll[/QUOTE]


I am absolutely sure he was.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm absolutely sure that Jesse was out of his mind with worry. He came to check on you to make sure you were okay. Gotta love that Warrior pigeon...


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

That's so sweet  . He must be very taken with you.

I think, I'd find it kinda a freaky at first. I already go to bed with a dog looking at me in the face (the newest member of the family- a Shi-tzu pup), to wake up to bird in my face... I don't know .

I already wake up to my cooing alarm clock with feet, my MP .

-hilly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phyll, Jesse loves you and when you weren't feeling well, he wanted to check on you. I do hope you're feeling lots better. You need to let us know these things. As many prayers as you say for all of us, we could return the favor.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Phyll, Jesse loves you and when you weren't feeling well, he wanted to check on you. I do hope you're feeling lots better. You need to let us know these things. As many prayers as you say for all of us, we could return the favor.



I AGREE!

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO YOU ALL (you can give the scritches to Jesse!). Bless his heart, he was just "checkin'" to make sure you were OK!!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks, everyone, I knew my Jesse was concerned. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> I do hope you're feeling lots better. You need to let us know these things. As many prayers as you say for all of us, we could return the favor.


Thanks, Maggie, that means a lot.
I've been sick for almost four weeks. Today wasn't so bad, so I'm on the road to recovery.

Bob has been sick for two weeks, so I would really appreciate you guys saying a prayer for him. Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

[

Bob has been sick for two weeks, so I would really appreciate you guys saying a prayer for him. Thanks.

Phyll[/QUOTE]

We certainly will do. Hope you both feel better really soon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phyll,

I am keeping you both my thoughts and prayers.

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

I hope your husband feels better soon, 2 weeks is a long time to not be up to par. What's wrong with him, if I may ask?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure hope that Bob recovers and you are all feeling better soon!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you Reti, Treesa, Brad & Terri.



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Phyll,
> 
> I hope your husband feels better soon, 2 weeks is a long time to not be up to par. What's wrong with him, if I may ask?


Of course you may ask, Brad, thank you for your concern.
Bob has a cough, cold & chills. He also had a fever & dizzines, but those passed.
He's been sick for almost three weeks.

I wasn't too worried, because I've been sick for almost four weeks. Bob seems to have the same symptoms, minus the sore throat & headaches. 
As of yesterday, only my cough remains, so I know I'm getting better.
I'm hoping that Bob is only days from feeling better also.
When you have creatures depending on you, you have to go outside even if it's raining & windy. I guess that hasn't helped, but we have no choice, they gotta eat.
Please say a prayer, thanks.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

I sure do hope that your husband starts to feel much better soon. Sounds like the worst of it has passed at least. I'm glad you're feeling mostly back to normal yourself. You're right, going out in bad weather isn't the greatest when trying to get better so...You folks better be getting plenty of rest and drinking lots of fluids in the meantime That's an order!!!!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

phyll said:


> Thank you Reti, Treesa, Brad & Terri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`
maybe you shouldn't describe the symptoms so much......_someone_ is bound to ask about poops, and suggest ACV and baytrill before too long


----------

